# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Amash votes No on Paul Ryan's budget

## tsai3904

http://www.facebook.com/repjustinama...55110321195047

I have a lot of respect for Chairman Paul Ryan and his outstanding staff. They worked tirelessly to put together a budget that was, in most respects, better than last year's budget. The FY 2013 Budget Resolution, which just passed the House Budget Committee, addresses the fundamental drivers of our massive federal debt.

Today's committee vote was one of the most difficult of my life. Ultimately, I voted "no" for a few basic reasons:

(1) The time to balance is too long. According to CBO, the budget won't reach balance until nearly 2040. Under an alternative growth scenario, it still might be unbalanced until the mid-2020s.

(2) The budget exempts military spending from reductions, which makes it more difficult to achieve bipartisan support to reform the primary components of our annual deficit: Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid.

(3) The FY 2013 cuts do not appear to match the magnitude of the cuts required under the post-sequester Budget Control Act, which most Republicans and Democrats agreed to in exchange for raising the debt ceiling. I did not support the BCA (raising the debt ceiling) because I believed the parties were making a political compromisepromising future cuts that would not happenrather than a genuine compromise to deal with the debt immediately.

Here's what I wrote after voting against the BCA in August 2011: http://www.mlive.com/opinion/grand-r...t_ceiling.html.

----------


## sailingaway

good for Amash.


He has more respect for ProTarp Ryan than I do....

----------


## bluesc

Good stuff .

----------


## Victor Grey

If you read the internet, the political left is squealing like a fat hog over the Ryan Plan passing. I mean they're chimping out like animals.

Oh it's the end of the world. Oh woe is me.

Yet the Ryan Plan is weak wristed cuts that are just pathetic. 

If government was ever really cut to mentally reasonable and sustainable levels those people would be jumping into traffic the way they moan on.

Take any small faction of actual spending away and they act like it's a darn funeral.
Bunch of fanatics. Get real.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

Glad he didn't vote for it like he did last year.

----------


## enrique

I think he supported it last year because of the promised cuts that ended up not materializing. I can't find the link to his explanation last year but I think it is safe to say he 'understands the shenanigans' that go on in Congress better this year. Nice to see Huelskamp (R-KS) voting the right way too. Huelskamp appears to be a pretty good ally on things that matter.

----------


## Liberty74

Amash did it because Ron said he was on his VP list. He has to be in sync with Ron if chosen.

----------


## ropo

> Amash did it because Ron said he was on his VP list. He has to be in sync with Ron if chosen.


Isn't he too young to be VP?

----------


## eduardo89

> Isn't he too young to be VP?


And completely unknown.

----------


## enrique

He can't be VP since he's not eligible to be president. Technically, one could assume the presidency if one was under 35 by being the Speaker of the House or some cabinet member. However, that would be very, very unlikely. In any event, he can't be VP.

----------


## eduardo89

> He can't be VP since he's not eligible to be president. Technically, one could assume the presidency if one was under 35 by being the Speaker of the House or some cabinet member. However, that would be very, very unlikely. In any event, he can't be VP.


I don't think you could even then. I you don't meet the qualifications you'd simply be skipped in the line of succession. For example if the speaker isn't native born, he'd be skipped.

----------


## Victor Grey

Give him 4 years.

----------


## Jingles

Good. I got to see him speak in person and some my friends got to speak with him for a bit. He is a great dude. He needs to be in congress more. He is Ron Paul in the shadows. He will take the role, but he tries to play a little careful... but he is one of us. We need him in congress.

----------

